# Cabomba and Wisteria



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do these plants die off then start to regrow my Cabomba has gone brown not dropping leafs though but I noticed new green growth .same with Wistera though its leafs are going black.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

My cabomba died off and never came back,lol!! As for wisteria(hygrophilia difformis), mine hasn't gone black and seems to thrive. Have given up on cabomba and grow hornwort instead. Might be our "hard as rock" Alberta water...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That could be I tried it before and could never keep it alive I have a water softner now. Well at least its growing.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Cabomba and Wisteria is an odd combination only because that Cabamba requires way more light then the hygro. If you want a good alternative that is still a true stem plant try Limnophila sessiliflora.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks it must have just been the diatoms both are growing good and greening up I picked these as I wanted a tree effect but thanks for the advice.


----------

